# New ToT Trap



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

One of the new Props. I got the idea from a Dave Lowe, "ParaAbmormal, The comic" sketch. Little kids walked way around it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like this. Somehow I missed Dave Lowe's.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

ohh that turned out great! soooo cute!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh now that's awesome, I would definitely walk around it too! Did you send the pics to Dave and let him see? LOVE it!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Oh now that's awesome, I would definitely walk around it too! Did you send the pics to Dave and let him see? LOVE it!


I don't know how to get ahold of him?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You could post a Link & comment here: http://davelowe.blogspot.com


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

look great! I'm sure Dave Lowe would love to see this! Have any progress pics?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny and a tad bit demented as well:jol:


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Perfect!! Maybe add a little splatter around the "X" as well!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's great. Thanks for the laugh........ dam we're twisted when this kind of thing makes us chuckle.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. I have some cocky little tots that would stand on the X and say "See, nothing happens." So then I would have to rig up some water to spray them with. Thanks for giving me an idea....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I really like that. Very funny. What is it made of? Wood? Metal?


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

jaege said:


> I really like that. Very funny. What is it made of? Wood? Metal?


The blad>>>is actually paper mache'd cardboard. At first I tried currogated plastic sheet, but it kept creasing on the currogations. back to the drawing board. I happen to have a couple of large pieces of double layer cardboard from a TV we bought from Bestbuy. Nice and sturdy. I layed it out, duct taped the halves together, laminated it with a second layer with elmers glue and curved it as I laminated it. Duct tape held it in its shape as well as a 1" cardboard strip on the open end. After that 3 layers of paper strip mache.
The Base>>>Is 2" pink foam and the bolt is 2" PVC Pipe.
The Anvil is laminated pink foam. The whole thing took about 8 hours total work time.

This winter I am adding large "hotglue" Rivet heads, on the blade and a piece of old hose wrapped around the bolt as a spring. I am touching up the paint with some flourescent to make it show better at night.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Put Santa in it for Xmas...LOL. Or a reindeer...


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually I told Lisa I was thinking about a Satan Clause and Rudolph th Rotting Reindeer for the roof. for Christmas. Although a Zombie Santa would be cool sitting on the porch with a child with a half eaten skull in his lap. But I diegress....


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

NICE! That is the funniest prop i've seen.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I LOVE that!! You could also put (besides the blood stain) a TOT bag half filled strewn around!! I also like the idea of a water blast for the "brave" ones!! I think that I'd have to wear a "Depends" watching that!!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Great job, looks fantastic!

I did something very similar last year, Bear Traps made from a cut down plastic 55 gallon drum, some wood and Romex Electrical cable for the springs. 

I also like the above water sprayer idea... thoughts for 2012..

RandalB


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. That is so cool!!! Run Runner won't be happy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That is to funny!! I wish you had video of kids walking around it lol!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Another must have for me. Great work


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love, Love, Love!!! This is such a great idea!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

loving it.... stealing it....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is funny...need to do it myself..........


----------

